# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Orthomoleculaire arts gezocht!

## Misty08

Ik ben op zoek naar een orthomoleculaire arts in de regio Alkmaar. Een afstand van ongeveer 20 minuten rijden vind ik geen bezwaar. Wie kan mij helpen aan een arts die mij kan helpen bij fibromyalgie en obesitas?

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Misty,
Als je fibromyalgie hebt dan heb je naast je tenderpoints ook triggerpoints die verantwoordelijk zijn voor een heel groot deel van je pijn.
Om je triggerpoints te behandelen of om te leren zelf je triggerpoints te behandelen zou je het beste een triggerpoint behandelaar kunnen bezoeken.
Triggerpoints zijn een soort spierknopen, die de meeste fysio nier herkennen, vandaar dat je een echte triggerpoint behandelaar moet opzoeken.
Voor obesitas kán bindweefselmassage ook goed zijn. Misschien kun je een therapeut vinden die beide toepast: triggerpoint massage en bindweefselmassage.
Ik kan je niet helpen aan een orthomoleculaire arts, maar wilde je toch deze tips door geven.
Voor meer info over triggerpoints of om een behandelaar te vinden kun je de volgende website bezoeken: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## Sefi

Sorry, was even in de bonen... 
Bindweefselmassage kan helpen bij cellulite. 
Het is natuurlijk niet zo dat overgewicht 'weggemasseerd' kan worden.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Misty,

Ik heb even voor je rondgekeken en vond het volgende;
* Praktijk voor klassieke homeopathie en natuur- en orthomoleculaire geneeskunde. Westerweg 75 1815 DD Alkmaar 072 - 5120617 voor verdere informatie zie http://www.hilliegootjes.nl/ 
* Ria Penders Laat 90c 1811 EK Alkmaar 072-533 6673 telefonisch spreekuur:di-wo-do 13.00 - 14.00 uur voor verdere informatie zie http://www.orthodietist.nl/text.php?ID=4
* Vitalenta Westerweg 14 1815 DE Alkmaar voor verdere informatie zie http://www.vitalenta.nl/home/1
* http://www.soe.nl/nl/adressen/noord-holland/ hier staat een lijst met andere orthomoleculair artsen in de regio Noord-Holland
Ik hoop dat je wat kan met de informatie die Sefi en ik je gegeven hebben!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

